# Military Rules for the Non-Military Personnel



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2008)

Military Rules for the Non-Military Personnel  Subject: Military Rules for the Non-Military Personnel      
 Dear Civilians,  
We know that the current state of affairs in our great nation have  many civilians up in arms and excited to join the military.   For those of you who can't join, you can still lend a hand. Here are a few of the  areas we would like your assistance with:  


The next time you see an adult talking (or wearing a hat)   during the     playing of the National Anthem ... kick their ***.
When you witness firsthand someone burning the American Flag in     protest... kick their ***.
Regardless of the rank they held while they served, pay the highest     amount of respect to all veterans. If you see anyone doing     otherwise, quietly pull them aside and explain how these Veterans     fought for the very freedom they bask in every second. Enlighten     them on the many sacrifices these Veterans made to make this Nation     great. Then hold them down while a Disabled Veteran kicks   their ***.
(GUYS) If you were never in the military, DO NOT pretend that you     were. Wearing battle dress uniforms (BDU's), telling others that     you used to be "Special Forces," and collecting GI Joe memorabilia,     might have been okay if you were still seven. Now, it will only     make you look stupid and get your *** kicked.
Next time you come across an Air Force member, do not ask them, "Do     you fly a jet?" Not everyone in the Air Force is a pilot. Such     ignorance deserves an *** kicking (children are exempt).
If you witness someone calling the U.S. Coast Guard non military,     inform them of their mistake...and kick their ***.
Roseanne Barr's singing of the National Anthem is not a   blooper...it     was a disgrace and disrespectful. Laugh, and sooner or later your     *** will be kicked.
Next time Old Glory (U.S. flag) prances by during a parade, get on     your damn feet and pay homage to her by placing your hand over your     heart. Quietly thank the military member or veteran lucky enough to     be carrying her...of course, failure to do either of those could     earn you a severe *** kicking.
What Jane Fonda did during the Vietnam War makes her the enemy. The     proper word to describe her is "traitor." Just mention her     nomination for "Woman of the Year" and get your *** kicked.
Don't try to discuss politics with a military member or a veteran.      We are Americans and we all bleed the same regardless of our party      affiliation. Our Chain of Command, is to include our commander in      Chief.  The President (for those who didn't know) is our CIC      regardless of political party.  We have no inside track on what      happens inside those big important buildings where all those      representatives" meet. All we know is that when those civilian      representatives screw up the situation, they call upon the      military to go straighten it out. The military member might direct      you to Oliver North. (I can see him kicking your *** already.)
"Your mama wears combat boots" never made sense to me ... stop      saying it! If she did, she would most likely be a vet and probably      kick your ***!
Bin Laden and the Taliban are not communists, so stop   saying "Let's      go kill those Commie's!!!" And stop asking us where he is!!!!      Crystal balls are not standard issue in the military. That reminds      me ... if you see anyone calling those damn psychic phone numbers;      let me know, so I can go kick their ***.
Flyboy (Air Force), Jar Head (Marines), Grunt (Army), Squid (Navy)      etc, are terms of endearment we use describing each other. Unless      you are a service member or vet, you have not earned the right to      use them. Could get your *** kicked.
Last but not least, whether or not you become a member of the      military, support our troops and their families. Every   Thanksgiving      and religious holiday that you enjoy with family and   friends please      remember that there are, literally, thousands of sailors   and troops      far from home wishing they could be with their families. Thank God      for our military and the sacrifices they make every day. Without      them, our country would get its *** kicked.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 24, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 4. Next time you come across an Air Force member, do not ask them, "Do     you fly a jet?" Not everyone in the Air Force is a pilot. Such     ignorance deserves an *** kicking (children are exempt).


As a jarhead, I'm allowed...

4a. Ensure that you are not in fact speaking with a Greyhound bus driver. The uniforms are very similar.


----------

